# Another DRI Improvement??????



## Minnie (Jan 2, 2009)

Message Deleted.

Edited by Moderator :  I put the message back since the OP posted it again in post # 5.  It make more sense to me to have the message here in the first post.



			
				Minnie said:
			
		

> My problem with the DRI site
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank goodness. I thought you were going to announce another useless enhancement that meant more money would leave my hands for theirs.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 3, 2009)

Minnie said:


> Message Deleted.
> _Last edited by Minnie : January 2, 2009 at 06:38 PM. 				Reason: Reported problem corrected. 				_


Certainly the fact that there was a problem and what it was has value to members on TUG.  Why delete information?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 3, 2009)

JoeMid said:


> Certainly the fact that there was a problem and what it was has value to members on TUG.  Why delete information?



Perhaps they crossed a line with DRI and recieved communication from them or, perhaps it really wasn't a problem after all.


----------



## Minnie (Jan 3, 2009)

*My problem with the DRI site*

No.  I didn't receive communication from DRI.  (At least not on this matter)
I removed it because I thought it was a "glitch" and didn't want to pass on wrong info. 
 However, in retrospect, I should have left it as is and followed up with a correction.    Sorry.

Here is the problem I reported:

"I often search the DRI Club Availability and find a good exchange outside the system (a non-DRI property deposited by a member.) These have been available either for points or cash. Today, the point option is gone and the cost seems to be way higher." 

I've not heard of any announcement to that effect, but really am not surprised. Is this another "improvement"? "

I'm now wondering.........what was that all about?


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 3, 2009)

*It's a do over*



Minnie said:


> No.  I didn't receive communication from DRI.  (At least not on this matter)
> I removed it because I thought it was a "glitch" and didn't want to pass on wrong info.
> However, in retrospect, I should have left it as is and followed up with a correction.    Sorry.
> 
> ...



Minnie,

I have had that problem before. YOu are referring to Club Select. I used to see what you are seeing with the high prices and no point option. What I discovered was that I had to go out of Club Select again and login again. It then displayed both the points and smaller amounts for club members for the units. This has happened to me only on a couple of occasions. I don't know why, but it did. 

I tried Club Select today and it worked fine. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 4, 2009)

I've always noticed that the $ option for members is a much better deal than the points for those that use all their points up anyway.  If you aren't always out of points then you'd want to use your points, of course.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 4, 2009)

The sad part is, the way DRI is running things, it was easy for you to jump to a conclusion.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 4, 2009)

Club Select is a really good improvement made by DRI.  It give DRI owners expanded options.


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 4, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Club Select is a really good improvement made by DRI.  It give DRI owners expanded options.


DRI didn't invent Club Select, it was inherited from Sunterra.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 4, 2009)

JoeMid said:


> DRI didn't invent Club Select, it was inherited from Sunterra.




You may be correct.  I belonged to Sunterra and don't recall it.  Whether or not it was inherited, DRI decided to keep and use the system.  It is a real plus for DRI Club members.

DRI offers great flexibility for Club members.  I haven't studied all of the timeshare point systems but I am sure it is one of the most flexible systems around today.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2009)

Under Club Select do you use both points and the purchase cost to book a resort ?


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 4, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> Under Club Select do you use both points and the purchase cost to book a resort ?



No. If you are a Club Select member, you can either pay by points if you have enough *or* you can pay can pay by cash. Club members pay sometimes more than half than non Club members for the same unit.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 5, 2009)

Does every DRI Club member belong to Club Select ?


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 5, 2009)

[/quote]





pgnewarkboy said:


> You may be correct.


There's no may about it.


csalter2 said:


> No. If you are a Club Select member, you can either pay by points if you have enough *or* you can pay can pay by cash. Club members pay sometimes more than half than non Club members for the same unit.





pedro47 said:


> Does every DRI Club member belong to Club Select ?


Every member of THE Club may book the inventory found in Club Select.  Anyone can see the inventory/prices and book what is in Club Select found here.  Members can book using points at generally the same values as similar size/season DRI resorts or use cash generally at half what non-members see.


----------

